# My emersed plants - Adventures, tries and failures



## ghostsword (13 Feb 2012)

I got this Hygrophile sp. growing on wood.. 

Cannot remember what Hygrophila is.  There is also moss, and some Hydrocotyle sp. Japan growing on the wood.

At the submerged area there is a Java Fern, my first ever Java Fern, bought it in 2002. It has been hacked, trimmed hard, left emersed, now submerged, a true survivor. 


Emersed Hygrophila by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Emersed Hygrophila by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Emersed Hygrophila by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## Westyggx (13 Feb 2012)

Looks great Luis!


----------



## ghostsword (13 Feb 2012)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Looks great Luis!



Thanks Mike..  

I like it Woodi-kusa!


----------



## Westyggx (13 Feb 2012)

I like the idea of the wood hanging in the water like that never thought of it, might give it ago myself.


----------



## ghostsword (13 Feb 2012)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> I like the idea of the wood hanging in the water like that never thought of it, might give it ago myself.



I have been doing it for a while, but the best Ive seen was from Graeme Edwards! 


___________________________


----------



## Gfish (18 Feb 2012)

Hi Luis,

I've not been on here much for a long time, but I'm picking my new tank up on Friday so will be starting an emersed growth project. These pics of Hygro are great! I've grown a stem of hygro corymbosa that looks very similar to yours and it's been transferred from one tank to  another that has a strip of foam along the back wall with a trough and holes through to the tank water. With the hygro planted in the trough it has started to show roots in the tank but growth has really been slow above water.
Not wanting to hijack this thread I may send you a PM 
Nice work!

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## ghostsword (19 Feb 2012)

We can chat here, it may help others to try also.

This hygro grows fast, took a while to establish but now if its a fast weed.

The rule I follow is that if there are nutrients on the water the plants will grow. 


___________________________


----------



## Westyggx (19 Feb 2012)

Luis did you tie the plants onto the wood or how did you get them to start to grow? Cheers


----------



## ghostsword (20 Feb 2012)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Luis did you tie the plants onto the wood or how did you get them to start to grow? Cheers



The wood had some holes, so I just placed a stem of hygrophila corymbosa on it, then placed moss on top and some hydrocotyle tripartita.

On a exo terra I have a mess of emersed plants. Marsilea sp, a hydrocotyle that has been with me for two winters now, Polygonum sp. (now flowering) and some moss and riccia emmersed.

See pictures below:

Polygomum sp. Flowers by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Polygomum sp. Flowers by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Exo Terra by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr



Exo Terra by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## ghostsword (26 Mar 2012)

The hygrophila sp has now taken hold of the wood, and has roots trailing 40cm down to the amazonia substrate.  

Has had two trims and now it is like a tree..  


Untitled by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Untitled by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Untitled by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Hygrophila roots.. by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## darren636 (26 Mar 2012)

that is great,  emersed  growth  makes  tanks  seem  very  exotic.  looks  like  you  will  have  to  raise  the  light  unit.


----------



## ghostsword (26 Mar 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> that is great,  emersed  growth  makes  tanks  seem  very  exotic.  looks  like  you  will  have  to  raise  the  light  unit.



I just keep cutting them, I would like them to keep floating at the water level. I just need to trim the roots, they will take hold and grow much more.


----------



## somethingfishy (26 Mar 2012)

love the emersed growth ... one day would really like to try it myself but i think i would end up with an emersed cat!


----------



## ghostsword (27 Mar 2012)

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> love the emersed growth ... one day would really like to try it myself but i think i would end up with an emersed cat!



Try it, it is very easy.

If you got ferts on the water the plants will grow on anything.

My next scape will be just wood and then plants attached to it..  anything can grow on wood really. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------

